# Shop work, custom parts & conversions



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Since the end of August there has been a variety of locomotives that have found their way to the shop. Most are either rebuilds, conversions or kits. Asters (Challenger 3X, BR 96, GER, GS4, K4, Allegheny, Big Boy) Accucraft (T1,Mogul, CP Hudson, Big Boy, Ac12) Merlin Hunslet and Roundhouse SRRL 24 (coal conversion),

Many times the situations require custom parts such as the coal conversion on the Mogul


Mogul Coal Conversion custom work 

All have been an opportunity for us to support the hobbyists and the needs of their locomotives. 

One particular project that is unique and a first: K36 conversion to coal by Justin


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11041566074/K36 Boiler by Justin


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey Charles, 

Wanted to see the K-36 boiler but there's no working link. Hope you can fix it. 

Ross Schlabach


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Ross,

Try this link:
K36 inner firebox

Note, the K-36 firebox is on the left (with the radial girder stays) and a CPR Hudson firebox is on the right for size.


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

That, is a MONSTER boiler!


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

You a a major asset for the community 

jim o


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi again Charles, 

How are those flat firebox parts made? Are they waterjet cut or what? They sure don't look homemade! Can't wait to see that one finished. 

BTW, when do you find time to work on your own stuff? I had to retire from loco building for other folks to get time for my own projects. 

Ross Schlabach


----------



## Slipped Eccentric (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Ross,
Once a design has been finalized the flat parts are sent out to be waterjet cut. Usually the prototypes are hand cut/drilled in house but due to time constraints went ahead and took the plunge to have them waterjet cut for the prototype.

The boiler is very large for a gauge one loco, being more the size of a medium 2.5" gauge engine. Makes sense since it would about the size of a 2.5" consolidation. The main barrel is a length of 3" copper pipe and still isn't as large in diameter as the stock boiler! The heavy amount of staying is due to the customers request for the boiler to operate at 80lbs as opposed to the usual 65lbs.

Justin


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Justin, 

Are you saying the four plates above the firebox are the radial stays, and their purpose is to support the roof of the firebox not to deform under pressure? 

In that case, wouldn't they need to be soldered inside the boiler? How is that accessed? 

Thanks, 
Matthew


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Ross

Well, once in a while we attend to our "stuff" but only once we meet the obligations on the shop board (e.g. the J611 awaits its run out of the engine shop....once that occurs you will now we are ahead of the game). 

Justin
Got any photos of the "O" scale boiler to post, PM them to me.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt,

The girder stays are of the tabbed slot variety, there are slots in the top of the boiler where they nestle into (there are ridges on the top of each stay in the picture) and then they can be soldered (brazed) from the outside. The backhead is added later on so it is possible to inspect the two securing joints per girder for good/complete penetration before sealing the boiler up. 

These photos should help clarify
Boiler top
Backhead view


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Justin for the O gauge boiler photos...from the huge to the small:


O gauge boilers


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks, Charles. Makes sense now.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

So, one might ask what are the custom parts on a coal conversion such as this:

Boiler (Justin built) firebox,grates
Backhead fittings and lines 
Check valve and line
Oiler and line
Bypass valve and line
Superheater tube and block
Steam lines and connections
Axle pump, york (split) and lines requiring drivers off the axle to setup
Exhaust line
Blower nozzle and line
Lines off handpump
Whistle banjo and line
Coal firing tools

That about covers the major components...


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

I always enjoy seeing your work. I especially enjoy using it!


----------

